# What's the best tourer for under a grand?



## jamesxyz (8 Dec 2009)

Have a couple of road bikes but fancy doing a bit of touring over the next year so thought I might take advantage of the Cycle to work scheme while its still going. SO what would you buy?

the obvious ones that spring to mind are the Dawes Galaxy or the Claude Butler Dalesman - any comments on these two (pros / cons) or links to reviews on the web or suggestions for any others?

Cheers


----------



## Bandini (8 Dec 2009)

I am a newb, so don't take too much notice. I really like the Galaxy - but they are just over a grand £1150. Superficial, but I think that the racing green colour of the 2009 is lovely!

I opted for a Karakum, because the positions of the butterfly bars suited me personally (occasionally bad neck). I love my bike, but I still get a slight twinge of 'should I have...' when I look at the Galaxy. 

I read somewhere that the Dalesman is a little more 'audaxy'...oh, here it is: 

http://forum.ctc.org.uk/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=23855

Comparing with the Super Galaxy, but...


----------



## Pottsy (8 Dec 2009)

Ridgeback Panorama has a good rep though might be slightly over a grand.

I built up a Surly Long Haul Trucker from frame and forks. Mine cost a bit more in the end, but you could manage that for under a grand. Excellent bike.


----------



## willem (8 Dec 2009)

Surly Long Haul Trucker?
Willem


----------



## Yellow7 (9 Dec 2009)

good gear! http://www.surlybikes.com/


----------



## chris667 (9 Dec 2009)

Hewitt?


----------



## dubman (9 Dec 2009)

go for the surly you wont regret it


----------



## PpPete (9 Dec 2009)

Enigma Eos ? 
Steel F&F is £699, so you might struggle to finish it for a grand, but worth a look?

Or - a really good second hand 531 DB Galaxy / Super Galaxy ...usually around £300-400 on Ebay, and then you can spend the rest on nice wheels & bringing all the components up to exactly the modern standard you want?


----------



## Steve Austin (9 Dec 2009)

there you go
http://www.tritoncycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m14b103s21p4901&rs=gb

Do i get the pound?


----------



## BalkanExpress (11 Dec 2009)

The best one is the one you want to get out and ride on

For around a grand there are loads of good touring bikes and few of them are objectively bad. The best therefore is the one that fits you so it is comfortable all day and the one that you are happy riding all day without thinking "I wish I was on my road bike". 

Best bet is to try and test ride as many as you can to get a feel for what you want.

This advice frrom the man who brought the bike with the pretty blue paintwork  but which is so pretty I take it out everyday


----------



## Auntie Helen (11 Dec 2009)

My husband just bought an Aravis Super Tourist:







http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=49800

It's a Hewitt Cheviot with a different paint job. So far he loves it!


----------



## yashicamat (15 Dec 2009)

Surly Long Haul Trucker - £999 out of the box with good quality components, although I think 2009 model is discontinued and the 2010 model isn't out yet. I have one and it is fantastic - really comfortable, stable and solid. I did some direct comparisons (including test rides) between a LHT and a Galaxy and I'm afraid the LHT won hands down in my opinion . . .


----------



## upsidedown (17 Dec 2009)

My LHT has done about 2000 miles of commuting through urban potholes, country lanes and canal towpaths. Looks barely ridden. The more you load it the more stable it gets, love it.


----------



## John the Monkey (17 Dec 2009)

I love the LHT too, although I built mine up rather than buying a complete.


----------



## dragon72 (17 Dec 2009)

I've got a real urge to go out and get a Surly LHT, particularly with the positive press it's getting in this thread, but I just can't justify it at the mo. 

I bought a Dawes Horizon back in 2005 for about £400 and after about 25,000km of everyday use for commuting, shopping, weekend rides and a few fully-loaded transcontinental cycle-camping tours since then, the damn thing is still going strong and comfy. And I treat it like crap, leaving it parked outside work in all weathers all year round. I'm too lazy to clean it like I should too...

Unfortunately there's still nothing at all wrong with it, so I can't justify the expense of an "upgrade". 

It's ridiculous that I'm almost hoping things go wrong with it, because I feel oh-so-slightly embarrassed by the fact that I have an "entry-level" tourer despite considering myself a tad beyond entry-level in terms of my experience!


----------



## Muddyfox (17 Dec 2009)

If i had the money i would be looking for a Kona Sutra






Simon


----------



## mikeitup (17 Dec 2009)

Claud Butler's Dalesman Tourers are available on line for under a grand (just)
Reynolds 631 frame and 520 fork and Shimano Kit.

http://www.jejamescycles.co.uk/claud-butler-dalesman-item137640.html


----------



## irc (18 Dec 2009)

Another vote for the Surly LHT. With the caveat that IMO there are better bikes for lightweight credit card style touring.

My last bike was a Galaxy and in comparison the Surly has a stiff ride when unloaded, verging on jarring. And I'm 200 pounds so I'm no lightweight. It felt a bit more sluggish accelerating than the Galaxy. It did have a heavier rear wheel than my Galaxy which would count for a little bit of the slow feel.

On the other hand even when commuting on my Galaxy there was a bit too much flex when sprinting for a traffic light.

For fully loaded touring the LHT is hard to beat though. I used mine for a USA coast to coast. 4500 miles with front and rear panniers. Always totally stable. Flawless handling. Much easier to ride no hands than my Galaxy. After using it for that length of time I wouldn't change anything.

It wasn't the complete bike but a frame/fork built up with bar end shifters, v-brakes, Tubus racks, and 22/32/42 and 11-34 gearing.


----------



## BalkanExpress (19 Dec 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> If i had the money i would be looking for a Kona Sutra
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that's the one. The 2010 is brown though  but at least it comes with mudguards


----------



## elduderino (19 Dec 2009)

dragon72 said:


> I've got a real urge to go out and get a Surly LHT, particularly with the positive press it's getting in this thread, but I just can't justify it at the mo.
> 
> I bought a Dawes Horizon back in 2005 for about £400 and after about 25,000km of everyday use for commuting, shopping, weekend rides and a few fully-loaded transcontinental cycle-camping tours since then, the damn thing is still going strong and comfy. And I treat it like crap, leaving it parked outside work in all weathers all year round. I'm too lazy to clean it like I should too...
> 
> ...



I'm in the same boat as you too. Those damn Horizon's just wont let up. I have a 2007 model that has done 15,000kms of faultless riding and I too treat mine like crap. But she just keeps on going.

I do like the Kona Sutra though. One day maybe...


----------



## upsidedown (20 Dec 2009)

I ordered a Trek Portland before the LHT but they were out of stock, lovely looking bike.


----------



## jamesxyz (5 Jan 2010)

thanks for the advice.

Looking more closely into the scheme my employer runs I'm limited to 4 LBS none of which stock Dawes / Claude Butler. I've also read how much the price of these has gone up lately!!

The Ridgeback Panorama looks a possibility although a little over budget or the slightly cheaper Voyager - 

Any comments on these two in particular?


----------



## jamesxyz (5 Jan 2010)

thanks for the advice.

Looking more closely into the scheme my employer runs I'm limited to 4 LBS none of which stock Dawes / Claude Butler. I've also read how much the price of these has gone up lately!!

The Ridgeback Panorama looks a possibility although a little over budget or the slightly cheaper Voyager - 

Any comments on these two in particular?


----------



## vernon (5 Jan 2010)

jamesxyz said:


> thanks for the advice.
> 
> Looking more closely into the scheme my employer runs I'm limited to 4 LBS none of which stock Dawes / Claude Butler. I've also read how much the price of these has gone up lately!!
> 
> ...



Most bikes have had large price increases - it's the cost of components that have gone through the roof. I built up a couple of bikes separated by about six months. The money that would buy me Shimano 105 components was no longer enough to buy Shimano Sora components which are two ranges down the spectrum. 

The price rises were flagged up over a year ago but it doesn't lessen the pain at purchase time.


----------



## vernon (5 Jan 2010)

jamesxyz said:


> thanks for the advice.
> 
> Looking more closely into the scheme my employer runs I'm limited to 4 LBS none of which stock Dawes / Claude Butler. I've also read how much the price of these has gone up lately!!
> 
> ...



Most bikes have had large price increases - it's the cost of components that have gone through the roof. I built up a couple of bikes separated by about six months. The money that would buy me Shimano 105 components was no longer enough to buy Shimano Sora components which are two ranges down the spectrum. 

The price rises were flagged up over a year ago but it doesn't lessen the pain at purchase time.


----------



## Ricd11 (6 Jan 2010)

I spent a long time looking for my first touring bike ( i am completely new to the sport), but came to the Ridgeback Voyage. I haven't toured on it as yet, but it seems a quality bike, it's taken the weight of 56L panniers stuffed to the brim no hastle, and it looks a beaut as well! Comes with rack and mudguards and everything else you'd expect, but it had a second set of brake levers on the flat of the drop bars which i've found very useful.

Also british made, can it be better?

I have to admit it wasn't one of the ones i had heard of, accidently stumbled upon it. I too was looking at the galaxy, found it at £864 brand new, but decided that was still a little too much despite the discount. However, the british racing green was rather outstanding, it did steal my heart a little. I am very happy with my choice though, at £600 (50 quid discount) it meant i could buy more accessories.

Rich


----------



## mikeitup (9 Jan 2010)

Ricd11 said:


> I spent a long time looking for my first touring bike ( i am completely new to the sport), but came to the Ridgeback Voyage. I haven't toured on it as yet, but it seems a quality bike, it's taken the weight of 56L panniers stuffed to the brim no hastle, and it looks a beaut as well! Comes with rack and mudguards and everything else you'd expect, but it had a second set of brake levers on the flat of the drop bars which i've found very useful.
> 
> Also british made, can it be better?
> 
> ...



Ridgeback bikes have a good rep. I looked at the Panorama (lovely colour!) but over the £1000 cyclescheme limit. I opted for a 2008 Claud Butler Dalesman for £699 .
Can't wait to give it a good run.


----------



## Ricd11 (9 Jan 2010)

Mike- Yeah the panoroma does look abit of a beaut, i did have a look at the dalesman aswell. The best part of the Voyage was that a local bike shop had one in stock so got to see it and have a sit on it, i like the prices of the internet but it is nice to get it from a reliable shop and i get free service and whatnot. I also see you're from walsall? I'm in wolves myself but my dad lives closer that way!


----------



## mikeitup (10 Jan 2010)

Ricd11 said:


> Mike- Yeah the panoroma does look abit of a beaut, i did have a look at the dalesman aswell. The best part of the Voyage was that a local bike shop had one in stock so got to see it and have a sit on it, i like the prices of the internet but it is nice to get it from a reliable shop and i get free service and whatnot. I also see you're from walsall? I'm in wolves myself but my dad lives closer that way!




If the Panorama was £100 cheaper I would have definitely have gone for that one. The CB Dalesman has a really good spec for the money (nearly £300 cheaper than the 2009 Dalesman with the only difference (as far as i can tell) being the colour. I also looked at the voyage too but after trying out a mates dalesman I was sold on the CB.
Yep I am in walsall but the blokko side of the borough.


----------



## atb (12 Jan 2010)

Does it have to be brand new? You'd get an excellent secondhand/vintage hand built lightweight for that kind of price.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Jan 2010)

Edinburgh Bicycle Coop Revolution Country Explorer


----------



## Aperitif (12 Jan 2010)

GregCollins said:


> Edinburgh Bicycle Coop Revolution Country Explorer



Carry on like this and you'll get a free one! How are you big man? All ice and no blow eh? Happy New Year.

OT sorry...


----------



## soltour (16 Jan 2010)

I have a dawes galaxy, have had it for about five years, in that time have been quite a few countries on it...only problems I ever had was due to plane trouble...like a wheel being squashed...still I put it down to just bad luck and fortunately havent had that happen since.....Now to be honest what I am looking for is an expedition bike something like a trek with a 26 inch wheel with braze ons etc...I think for future trips to asia, tis better than the 700...but am touring the baltics this year and will be using my old faithful dawes.


----------



## jamesxyz (10 Feb 2010)

Thanks for all the advice guys.

I was limited to either Dawes or Ridgeback in the end due to the limited no of shops I could use through the CTW scheme.

I weant for the Panorama in the end so it's on order.  Just had to pay the balance over the £1000 limit up front. SHould have it within the month just in time for a spring weekend break to test it out!!

Any advice on panniers - considering the Altura Orkney 56l jobbies - any good?


----------



## MacB (10 Feb 2010)

Great choice James, I'd have been between the Panorama, Sutra and the LHT.

I only have the Ortlieb Backroller Classic panniers which I use for commuting. They're perfect for that but I think may lack external pockets if touring. Though I'd add in a rack pack, for that I have the Arkel Tailrider.


----------

